# Τα παραδείγματα βρίθουνε!



## UsualSuspect (Feb 12, 2012)

Μετάδοση σε πραγματικό χρόνο από την ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού... Τα λεφτά να έβριθαν μόνο και θα το άφηνα σχολίαστο


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

Το χρησιμοποιούν και άλλοι, ακόμα και σε άρθρα εφημερίδων. Όπως και παρόμοια, π.χ. _βρίθουν οι περιπτώσεις_, αντί για *αφθονούν τα παραδείγματα / οι περιπτώσεις* κ.λπ.

Για το *βρίθω*:
*βρίθω* (μόνο στο ενεστ. θ.) : (λόγ.) έχω κτ. σε μεγάλη ποσότητα, είμαι γεμάτος από κτ.: _Το βιβλίο βρίθει λαθών / από λάθη._ [λόγ. < αρχ. βρίθω]  (ΛΚΝ)

*βρίθω* ρ. μετβ. {μόνο σε ενεστ. κ. παρατ.} (+γεν. | +από) είμαι γεμάτος από κάτι: _η Ιστορία βρίθει παραδειγμάτων μεγάλων ανδρών με άδοξο τέλος | το μουσείο βρίθει από πίνακες μεγάλων ζωγράφων | το κείμενο βρίθει λαθών_ ΣΥΝ. (λόγ.) γέμω. (ΛΝΕΓ)


Να πώς γίνεται το λάθος:
Από το Πρώτο Θέμα, ένας τίτλος είναι «Βρίθουν οι παραλίες της Κρήτης από παράνομους μασέρ» (φοβερή είδηση) και ένα άλλος έρχεται και κάνει το λάθος: «Βρίθουν οι χασισοφυτείες στην Κρήτη».


----------



## sarant (Feb 13, 2012)

Μήπως πρέπει να τουθ βρίθουμε;


----------



## sarant (Feb 16, 2012)

Και σε σημερινό άρθρο της Φ. Τσαλίκογλου, που τη συμπαθώ:
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=443205

Οι ενοχοποιήσεις... που βρίθουν με περισσή αλαζονεία σήμερα


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 18, 2020)

Πέσανε βλέπω ντουφεκιές αυτές τις ημέρες για το «βρίθουν» που ξεστόμισε ο Μπαμπινιώτης:

«[…] λάθη ξεφεύγουν και στον γραπτό λόγο, και μάλιστα γλωσσολόγων-«λογοθετών». Ο κ. Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης κατήγγειλε προχθές διά του φέισμπουκ τους «“εραστές τής γλωσσικής πλάκας”, που βρίθουν στη χώρα μας». Πρώτος ο ίδιος, φυσικά, θα διόρθωνε τον εαυτό του: «Η χώρα μας βρίθει εραστών…». […]». (Μπουκάλας, ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ)

«Ομως ο Μπαμπ. από παραδρομή χρησιμοποίησε το ρημα σαν να σήμαινε «αφθονώ», εγραψε «οι τάδε βρίθουν στη χώρα…» (ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑΚΟΣ)



Είναι έτσι τα πράγματα; Δικαίως ντουφεκάνε οι τυφεκιοφόροι; Τόσο εύκολο στόχο θα τους έδινε ο «οχτρός»;;

Μια χαρά προσωπικά το βρίσκω το βρίθω=αφθονώ, έστω και αν είναι ασυνήθης η χρήση του. Άλλωστε όπως ξέρουμε «χρήση-χρήση το κοπέλι/ κάν’ το λεξικό και θέλει»

Έκανα μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο –όχι εξαντλητική:

* βρίθουσι*

και τέχναι _βρίθουσι_ .
https://books.google.gr/books?id=lp...6AEwBXoECAcQAg#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσι"&f=false

αι αχράδες βρίθουσι
https://books.google.gr/books?id=Qq...6AEwBXoECAwQAg#v=onepage&q=αι αχράδες&f=false

γλυκείς βρίθουσι καρποί
https://books.google.gr/books?id=BN...DoATAOegQIEhAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσι"&f=false

βρίθουσι αι παραπομπαί (Ροΐδης!)¨
https://books.google.gr/books?id=t9...KEwj38e-wi9ftAhWBzaQKHQo0BvI4eBDoATAOegQIERAC

*βρίθουν*

Τα παραδείγματα βρίθουν
https://books.google.gr/books?id=kD...CAYQAg#v=onepage&q=βρίθουν οι πολίται&f=false

βρίθουν οι προδόται
https://books.google.gr/books?id=oB...Q6AEwFHoECAgQAg#v=onepage&q="βρίθουν"&f=false

παρόμοιου τύπου ιερά βρίθουν στα απέναντι μικρασιατικά παράλια
https://books.google.gr/books?id=1X...KEwiuqavtjNftAhUKqaQKHfqNCOM4HhDoATABegQIAxAC

τέτοιες επαναλήψεις βρίθουν και στο πρωτότυπο
https://books.google.gr/books?id=kA...KEwiuqavtjNftAhUKqaQKHfqNCOM4HhDoATAKegQIERAC

οι ακραίες απόψεις βρίθουν σ’ αυτόν τον αιώνα
https://books.google.gr/books?id=tk...KEwiuqavtjNftAhUKqaQKHfqNCOM4HhDoATANegQIEBAC

γραφεία μελετών που βρίθουν στην Ελλάδα
https://books.google.gr/books?id=Xe...KEwiuqavtjNftAhUKqaQKHfqNCOM4HhDoATASegQIFhAC


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Άλλωστε όπως ξέρουμε «χρήση-χρήση το κοπέλι/ κάν’ το λεξικό και θέλει»


 Τρελαίνομαι για διάδοση της επιστήμης (εν προκειμένω, της γλωσσολογίας) μέσα από παροιμίες του λαού. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ ότι η συζήτηση εδράζεται πάνω στο «Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες και νόμο δεν εκράτεις». Ας πούμε, παίρνω το παρακάτω από το _Λεξικό των πιο απαιτητικών λέξεων της Νέας Ελληνικής_ του καθηγητή κ. Μπαμπινιώτη:


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2020)

Και βέβαια (επειδή εύκολα αλλάζουμε καπέλα εδώ μέσα —μια γλωσσολόγοι, μια μεταφραστές, μια επιμελητές— αλλά το πιο δύσκολο ερώτημα απευθύνεται προς τον επιμελητή, που από τη μια έχει να σκεφτεί την ευαισθησία του συγγραφέα ή του μεταφραστή και από την άλλη του εκδότη και του αναγνώστη) το δύσκολο ερώτημα προς τον επιμελητή Ανεπίψογο είναι: Στο κείμενο που θα φτάσει στην οθόνη σου (ή όπου αλλού) με «βρίθουν τα παραδείγματα», «βρίθουν οι περιπτώσεις», «βρίθουν οι εραστές», θα βάλεις ή δεν θα βάλεις χέρι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2020)

Επειδή, μάλιστα, είναι καλό να παρακολουθούμε τις ανοχές των πιο σύγχρονων λεξικών προς τις επιδράσεις της χρήσης, έριξα μια ματιά σε Χρηστικό και ΜΗΛΝΕΓ. Το μεν Χρηστικό ξεμπερδεύει στο _βρίθει_ με ένα «είναι γεμάτο από» και δυο παραδείγματα (με γενική και με _από_) ενώ το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ, με την άνεση του ψηφιακού λεξικού, παραθέτει 16 παραδείγματα, όλα των δύο περιπτώσεων, κανένα που να ξεφεύγει, έτσι που να δίνει τουλάχιστον ευκαιρία για σχολιασμό.


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 18, 2020)

Ναι, πολύ ενδιαφέρον και «ευαίσθητο» ερώτημα.

Αν και στη δουλειά αυτή πάω σχεδόν πάντα by the book (όταν βέβαια το «book» υπάρχει και δίνει αναμφισβήτητη λύση), έχω διαχρονικά διαμορφώσει και κάποια άλλα κριτήρια, που όλα συνδυαζόμενα επί μίας επίμαχης περίπτωσης μού δίνουν μια διέξοδο περί του πρακτέου. Μέσα σε αυτά τα κριτήρια έχω εντάξει και τις εκάστοτε περιστάσεις και σχέσεις «ιεραρχίας» υπό τις οποίες εργάζομαι. Τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια που έχω την τελευταία λέξη σε ό,τι διορθώνω/επιμελούμαι, έχω δηλαδή το ελεύθερο, που λέει ο λόγος και παπαριές να αφήσω, εισάγω και καμιά εξαίρεση στον άκαμπτο οργανισμό μου… κάτι σαν άκρα όρια της διακριτικής ευχέρειας (όσοι είναι νομικοί αντιλαμβάνονται τι θέλω να πω).

Ας έρθω και στο προκείμενο. Αν λοιπόν πετύχω αυτή τη χρήση του «βρίθω=αφθονώ», και έχω ήδη σχηματίσει πολύ ικανοποιητική πεποίθηση για την ποιότητα των μεταφρασμάτων που μου στέλνει ο εν λόγω μεταφραστής, ναι…θα του το άφηνα.

Και όχι για χάρη του Μπαμπινιώτη (που μπορεί να είναι και lapsus, αν και δεν το πιστεύω)

Για τον Ροΐδη ρε γαμώτο!


----------



## Earion (Dec 18, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> χρήση-χρήση το κοπέλι/ κάν’ το λεξικό και θέλει


Να γραφτεί με χρυσά γράμματα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 18, 2020)

Πραγματι είναι σωστό ότι "χρηση χρήση το κοπέλι κάν' το λεξικό και θέλει", αλλά, αν κατάλαβα καλά, το μπαμπινιώτειο βρίθουν = αφθονούν δεν είναι ακόμα δεκτό από κανένα λεξικό, ούτε από το δικό του. Και μάλιστα, προς το παρόν, δεν αποδοκιμάζεται καν από το λεξικό Μπαμπ. (που σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι καν ευρέως διαδεδομένη χρήση). Επομένως, προς το παρόν τα λεξικά αντιστέκονται στη γοητεία της χρήσης. 

Οπότε, νομίζω ότι ο επιμελητής πρέπει να διορθώσει το "τα παραδείγματα βρίθουν", όπως θα διόρθωνε και το "αυτό ελλοχεύει τον κίνδυνο..."

Τουλάχιστον εγώ, ως επιμελητής, θα το διόρθωνα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 18, 2020)

Τηρώντας τις δικές μου αναλογίες, όπως «ο κίνδυνος ελλοχεύει», έτσι και «τα παραδείγματα βρίθουν» (όπως άλλωστε βρίθουν και τα παραδείγματα που ανέφερα)

Κι αν μου πουν και τίποτα για τη μικρή μου «επανάσταση» (που δεν θα μου πουν…είπαμε) θα τους μοστράρω (πέραν των προπαρατεθέντων παραθεμάτων) και τα κάτωθι:

βρίθω=αφθονώ

(Δ. Ζαλούχου, «Επίτομον Λεξικόν της ελληνικής γλώσσης»)

(Ι. Σταματάκου, «Λεξικόν της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσης»)



Κι έτσι..άντε-άντε και λίγο-λίγο…θα επαναφέρουμε τη χρήση αυτή που προϋπήρχε -και δεν την εφηύρε, λαπσικώ ή μη τω τρόπω, ο Μπαμπ.…


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 19, 2020)

Στο πλαίσιο του ακτιβιστικού μας project λεξιχρησικτησίας, κάποιες ακόμα γκουγκλιές του βρίθω=αφθονώ, για να τις βρουν οι λεξικογράφοι του αμέσου μέλλοντος και να μας μακαρίζουν:

όπου βρίθουν αρουραίοι/βρίθουν οι ουσίες της σαρκός
https://books.google.gr/books?id=bWJiAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiz8oDjqtntAhWSlqQKHXuDCNY4WhDoATAHegQICBAC

που βρίθουν στον Θουκυδίδη
https://www.google.com/search?q="βρίθουν"&tbm=bks&ei=c5LdX66wA9GbkwXHz4GYBA&start=90&sa=N&ved=0ahUKEwjutZDfqtntAhXRzaQKHcdnAEMQ8tMDCI0B&biw=1366&bih=625&dpr=1

βρίθουν οι εξεζητημένες λέξεις
https://books.google.gr/books?id=o45iAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjdwJrzq9ntAhXOnKQKHRMqAKE4ggEQ6AEwBnoECAcQAg

βρίθουν γλώσσαι εχιδνών
https://books.google.gr/books?id=JAQrAAAAYAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjxlb2ZrNntAhUsPewKHU21D2I4bhDoATADegQIAhAC

βρίθουσιν εντός των αιθουσών κειμήλια ιστορικά
https://books.google.gr/books?id=DWBDAQAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjxlb2ZrNntAhUsPewKHU21D2I4bhDoATAFegQIBhAC#v=snippet&q="βρίθουν"&f=false

Βρίθουν στη Μεγάλη Ελλάδα τα χρυσά ελάσματα
https://books.google.gr/books?id=TYRljtLLFgsC&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjxlb2ZrNntAhUsPewKHU21D2I4bhDoATAGegQICBAC

βρίθουν οι υμνητικές αναφορές
https://books.google.gr/books?id=FltiAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiH0MK5rdntAhXxwosKHVNWCzM4ZBDoATAAegQIBhAC

Έτσι βρίθουν οι μαρτυρίες για το μεγάλο αριθμό φοιτητών
https://books.google.gr/books?id=6v4yAQAAIAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiH0MK5rdntAhXxwosKHVNWCzM4ZBDoATAGegQIBxAC

βρίθουν οι ουσίες της σαρκός
https://books.google.gr/books?id=bWJiAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjX4-__rdntAhVmo4sKHSEnDL04WhDoATAHegQICRAC

και τους ζητιάνους που βρίθουν παντού
https://books.google.gr/books?id=vZQkAQAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiH0cChrtntAhXhiIsKHVrRAYs4UBDoATAHegQICRAC

τα χρονικά και εκφραστικά κενά που βρίθουν στην τεχνική του ρόλου του
https://books.google.gr/books?id=_GJiAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiH0cChrtntAhXhiIsKHVrRAYs4UBDoATAIegQIBxAC

βρίθουν οι δημαγωγοί/ οι κατάσκοποι του Φιλίππου βρίθουν ,
https://books.google.gr/books?id=XAUuAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjMxozvrtntAhXn-yoKHchxBoA4RhDoATACegQICBAC

απ ' εκείνες που βρίθουν δυστυχώς και σήμερα
https://www.google.com/search?q="βρίθουν"&tbm=bks&ei=I5bdX8ezIuGRrgTaoofYCA&start=70&sa=N&ved=0ahUKEwiH0cChrtntAhXhiIsKHVrRAYs4UBDy0wMIiQE&biw=1366&bih=625&dpr=1

οι εικαστικές αξίες πού βρίθουν στό κείμενο
https://books.google.gr/books?id=SY4tAQAAIAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwif-6O2r9ntAhWGCuwKHZ2yD2Y4PBDoATAAegQIARAC

Ορθογραφικά λάθη και ιδίως παραφθοραι των φωνηέντων βρίθουν εις το κείμενον
https://books.google.gr/books?id=JSq3AAAAIAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwif-6O2r9ntAhWGCuwKHZ2yD2Y4PBDoATABegQIAhAC

όπου βρίθουν οι « προδοσίες » ,
https://www.google.com/search?q="βρίθουν"&tbm=bks&ei=xpbdX8zLEef3qwHI45mACA&start=60&sa=N&ved=0ahUKEwjMxozvrtntAhXn-yoKHchxBoA4RhDy0wMIhAE&biw=1366&bih=625&dpr=1

βρίθουν τα κείμενα περί « εθνικών δικαίων » την εποχή εκείνη
https://books.google.gr/books?id=d9xtAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjb_8aEsNntAhXQ26QKHa4rBeA4MhDoATACegQIABAC

όπως τις βλέπουμε να βρίθουν στο αστικό σπίτι
https://books.google.gr/books?id=NIGgAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjb_8aEsNntAhXQ26QKHa4rBeA4MhDoATAEegQIBBAC

Οι ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες βρίθουν/οι αναφορές βρίθουν/φυσικά βρίθουν οι Ήλιοι του Ελύτη
https://books.google.gr/books?id=eRrgAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjb_8aEsNntAhXQ26QKHa4rBeA4MhDoATAFegQIBRAC

αυτοσχέδιοι « Σωτήρες της Ελλάδος » , οι οποίοι βρίθουν εις την χώραν μας
https://books.google.gr/books?id=Z4F-AAAAIAAJ&q="βρίθουν"&dq="βρίθουν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjb_8aEsNntAhXQ26QKHa4rBeA4MhDoATAJegQIAhAC


Τοιχαίο γκράφιτι:
*ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΞΕ Ο ΡΟΪΔΗΣ!*
(ο ίδιος που μας έμαθε και ότι sine qua non=εκ των ουκ άνευ)


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> βρίθω=..... [είμαι άφθονος], αφθονώ
> 
> (Ι. Σταματάκου, «Λεξικόν της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσης»)


Γιά κοίτα ο Σταματάκος! Έκπληξη. Δεν υποστηρίζεται από παραδείγματα, δυστυχώς. Ο Δημητράκος από την άλλη έχει: «τα συγγράμματά του βρίθουσιν ανοησιών - τυπογραφικών λαθών» (όχι, δεν θα μπορούσε να τα λέει για τον Σταματάκο  ).

Θα σεβαστώ την άποψη που λέει (#9): «Ας έρθω και στο προκείμενο. Αν λοιπόν πετύχω αυτή τη χρήση του «βρίθω=αφθονώ», και έχω ήδη σχηματίσει πολύ ικανοποιητική πεποίθηση για την ποιότητα των μεταφρασμάτων που μου στέλνει ο εν λόγω μεταφραστής, ναι…θα του το άφηνα.»

Εγώ θα το έκανα πιο εύκολα για συγγραφέα, ίσως στέλνοντάς του σχόλιο, με συνεννόηση. Στην περίπτωση του μεταφραστή, θα ζύγιζα πολλά πράγματα πρώτα. (Μήπως ανησυχούμε πολύ μη γίνουμε μεζεδάκι του Σαραντάκου;)


----------



## sarant (Dec 19, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Κι έτσι..άντε-άντε και λίγο-λίγο…θα επαναφέρουμε τη χρήση αυτή που προϋπήρχε -και δεν την εφηύρε, λαπσικώ ή μη τω τρόπω, ο Μπαμπ.…



Πολύ θα ηθελα να υπήρχε τρόπος να ερωτηθεί ο ίδιος ο Μπαμπινιώτης, αν θεωρεί αποδεκτό το "τα παραδείγματα βρίθουν". Πάντως είναι ένα ωραίο παράδειγμα εκδίκησης από ένα λόγιο ρήμα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 19, 2020)

nickel said:


> (Μήπως ανησυχούμε πολύ μη γίνουμε μεζεδάκι του Σαραντάκου;)


Μια που έγινε λόγος για "μεζεδάκια", ομολογώ ότι θα διόρθωνα αβλεπί και παραχρήμα τύπους όπως "πρόσαψε" και τα τέτοια...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 19, 2020)

Γιατί, πώς είναι το σωστό; Το Lexigram λέει... «προσήψε». Α.

Τελικά νιώθω κι εγώ σαν τον Μήτσο μερικές φορές. Όπως τις προάλλες που έγραψα «κορέζεται».


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 19, 2020)

Και ολοκληρώνουμε την πρόχειρη διαδικτυακή έρευνά μας για το βρίθω=αφθονώ:

Όπου βρίθουσιν αι ανεξάρτητοι εφημερίδες
https://books.google.gr/books?id=rEgOAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA790&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjA7urcqdrtAhWDl4sKHf9fAvgQ6AEwB3oECAcQAg#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

ή άμπελος , η συκομορέα βρίθουσιν επί όλων των ευφόρων χωρών
https://books.google.gr/books?id=fjtDAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA377&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjA7urcqdrtAhWDl4sKHf9fAvgQ6AEwCHoECAkQAg#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

άτινα βρίθουσιν εν ταις μεγαλουπόλεσιν
https://books.google.gr/books?id=DUNhB4rT_aUC&pg=PA210&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwig4LipqtrtAhUJ-yoKHUiYARY4ChDoATABegQIAxAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

βρίθουσιν αι ειδήσεις
https://books.google.gr/books?id=U0sOAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA116&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwig4LipqtrtAhUJ-yoKHUiYARY4ChDoATACegQIAhAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

βρίθουσιν οι αναχρονισμοί
https://books.google.gr/books?id=diE8AAAAIAAJ&pg=PA228&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwig4LipqtrtAhUJ-yoKHUiYARY4ChDoATAJegQICBAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

αι ανορθογραφίαι βρίθουσιν εν εκάστω στίχω ,
https://books.google.gr/books?id=IOnQAAAAMAAJ&pg=RA1-PP6&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjyrPuEq9rtAhWUHXcKHSd9AxE4FBDoATABegQIAhAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

αίτινες βρίθουσιν αυτόθι
https://books.google.gr/books?id=oOFBAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA187&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjBu5PHq9rtAhUDH-wKHTAACrA4HhDoATACegQIAxAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

συγκοπαί και κακοφωνίαι δυσπρόφερτοι βρίθουσιν απανταχού των Εσπερίδων
https://books.google.gr/books?id=_hAOAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA49&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiOq87_q9rtAhU6IMUKHVjrDXQ4HhDoATADegQIBBAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

ούτε βιομηχανία και πλούτος υπάρχει , όπου δεν βρίθουσιν αι εφημερίδες
https://books.google.gr/books?id=W4YTAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA93&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwirg-G8rNrtAhXC-KQKHRfhDc44KBDoATACegQIBhAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

βρίθουσιν οι παρασχηματισμοί
https://books.google.gr/books?id=cTBYAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA592&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwirg-G8rNrtAhXC-KQKHRfhDc44KBDoATAIegQICRAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

Βρίθουσιν εν τη Πρωτευούση , έν Σηλυβρία ,
https://www.google.com/search?q="βρίθουσιν"&tbm=bks&sxsrf=ALeKk00dc48m8ceUtINqYlGWmEYRjhpvJw:1608391402573&ei=6hreX7TBIsqRsAe0poPgBQ&start=60&sa=N&ved=0ahUKEwi03tbxrNrtAhXKCOwKHTTTAFw4MhDw0wMInAE&biw=1366&bih=625&dpr=1

Εξόχως νοήμονες , φιλομαθείς , και ρέκται παντός καλού βρίθουσιν εν Αθήναις
https://books.google.gr/books?id=WlugAAAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουσιν"&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi4t7aBrdrtAhWKzqQKHc42Djg4PBDoATAEegQIABAC

οίτινες βρίθουσιν εν τη Αναβύσσω
https://books.google.gr/books?id=XDka_0KDOUEC&q="βρίθουσιν"&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiw9MPErdrtAhXIFXcKHWo8CDQ4RhDoATAGegQIBxAC

βρίθουσιν ιδέαι πρωτότυποι και πληροφορίαι ακριβείς
https://books.google.gr/books?id=JG0WAQAAIAAJ&q="βρίθουσιν"&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjFuvbrrdrtAhWD-yoKHXx_A5U4UBDoATAFegQIBhAC

τα ελληνικά σχολεία βρίθουσιν , ενώ τα βουλγαρικά έμειναν κενά ,
https://books.google.gr/books?id=JoZDAQAAMAAJ&q="βρίθουσιν"&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjFuvbrrdrtAhWD-yoKHXx_A5U4UBDoATAJegQIARAC

βρίθουσιν εντός των αιθουσών του Αγίου Δονάτου κειμήλια ιστορικά
https://books.google.gr/books?id=A-0YAAAAYAAJ&q="βρίθουσιν"&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjgxLukrtrtAhXkwAIHHRLxAZw4WhDoATAHegQICRAC

οι πρωτονοβιλίσιμοι βρίθουν εις όλους τους κλάδους
https://books.google.gr/books?id=RXxhAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA66&dq="βρίθουσιν"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjJ8s7CrtrtAhUP-6QKHU6vAh44ZBDoATAFegQIBxAC#v=onepage&q="βρίθουσιν"&f=false

ΥΓ: Σου πάει καρδιά μετά να το διορθώσεις; Δεν σου πάει!


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2020)

Με τόσα ευρήματα στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, και άλλα τόσα και πολύ περισσότερα τα οποία είναι γραμμένα από προσεκτικές πένες και καταγράφονται στο διαδίκτυο, νομίζω ότι πιάνουμε το μέτρο των 100 αξιόπιστων ευρημάτων που είχε σαν στόχο το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας.

Σαν αντίδωρο, ιδού 33 παραδείγματα με αμετάβατα _βρίθουν_ = αφθονούν από τις σελίδες της Καθημερινής:



https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=%22%CE%B2%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%B8%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BD%22+site%3Akathimerini.gr



H βρώμα θα ξεχειλίσει και θα μας κάψει όλους», έλεγε ο Σεραφείμ για τα ροζ σκάνδαλα, που βρίθουν στους κόλπους της Εκκλησίας.
Βρίθουν οι αναλύσεις υπό πρίσμα εξόχως ιδεολογικό
Οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις, μετέωρες πλέον μετά την πτώση του Τείχους, αναζητούν καινούργιες φανερές ή υπόγειες συμμαχίες, βρίθουν τα παζάρια,
Πηγή της Ενωσης Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων τόνισε πως στις σελίδες του youtube βρίθουν οι ρατσιστικές καταχωρήσεις Τούρκων κατά Αρμενίων
Στις γαλλικές τραγωδίες δεν υπάρχουν πτώματα και σε σύγκριση, ο Σαίξπηρ όπου βρίθουν, φαινόταν πληβείος.
ύστερα από καταγγελίες επιβατών για ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά ενώ βρίθουν περιστατικά στα οποία οι ελεγκτές έχουν επιδείξει «υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο»
Οι καταγγελίες για εγκληματική ανεπάρκεια πολλών χειριστών βρίθουν, αφού τα «λαδώματα» για την απόκτηση άδειας δεν σπανίζουν.
Από τις λίγες πνευματικές εστίες που αντιστέκονται εκειπάνω. (Όχι ότι «εδωκάτω» βρίθουν).
Παράλληλα βρίθουν οι μαρτυρίες για ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά, ελλιπή φροντίδα, ακόμα και για μοιραία λάθη.
οι διακρίσεις βρίθουν και τα βασικά ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα καταπατούνται
Στην Ιστορία βρίθουν τα παραδείγματα από νικηφόρους πολέμους, ηττημένους από την ειρήνη που ακολούθησε.
Βρίθουν τα ελληνικά ονόματα σε καταστήματα, ξενοδοχεία και εστιατόρια.
Παράλληλα βρίθουν οι μαρτυρίες για ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά, ελλιπή φροντίδα, ακόμα και για μοιραία λάθη.
με τις σεμνές προσόψεις των σπιτιών, που βρίθουν ακόμη και σήμερα στην παλιά αυτή συνοικία πάνω από τις γραμμές του τρένου.
στο Λίβανο, ανεξαρτήτως ποιας ομολογίας, βρίθουν τα πορτρέτα του.
Τα παραδείγματα βρίθουν, ιδιαίτερα μεταξύ μελών της αυτής επαγγελματικής συντεχνίας.
και των ομοϊδεατών τους που βρίθουν στην καθυστερημένη χώρα μας.
Ωστόσο, μεταξύ των ποδηλατών της Θεσσαλονίκης βρίθουν οι φήμες για λαθραία μεταφορά των κλεμμένων
παρά τα φαινόμενα και την καλλιεργούμενη εικόνα της χώρας, την παρατεινόμενη, δηλαδή, μαζοχιστική αυτοταπείνωση, τα ταλέντα βρίθουν.
οι υπηρεσίες των OTA βρίθουν υπεράριθμων καθώς το «ρουσφέτι» οργιάζει.
αφορισμός δεν είναι παρά ένα από τα εκατοντάδες ρητά και ιστορίες του Ιησού που βρίθουν στην αραβική και ισλαμική λογοτεχνία.
Με το δημοφιλέστερο αθλητικό γεγονός της τετραετίας να βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, βρίθουν οι αθλητικογράφοι, που διατείνονται ότι
Αλλά αποσιωπούμε την εξελικτική ερμηνεία του αλτρουισμού και της ενσυναίσθησης που βρίθουν στο ζωικό βασίλειο και στον άνθρωπο
προέβλεψε ότι ο Σαντάμ θα εντοπισθεί, αφού βρίθουν οι πληροφοριοδότες που παρέχουν στοιχεία για τις
Κι όμως το πάρτι συνεχίζεται, με τα δείγματα ανομίας στον χώρο της Υγείας να βρίθουν
το σκηνικό παραπέμπει σε ίντριγκες, μυστικά και ψέματα, φαρισαϊσμούς πανομοιότυπους με αυτούς που βρίθουν στα πολιτικά κόμματα
όπου τα ήθη είναι ιδιαίτερα αυστηρά, όπου βρίθουν τα βίαια εγκλήματα τιμής και όπου η αγνότης αποτελεί υποχρέωση μόνο των γυναικών.
Στην Ισπανία, άλλωστε, βρίθουν τα σκάνδαλα.
Τι κι αν σε όλες τις μεγάλες πρωτεύουσες του κόσμου βρίθουν τα παραδείγματα υποβαθμισμένων περιοχών που άλλαξαν φυσιογνωμία
ενώ βρίθουν οι πληροφορίες για γνωστούς βουλευτές και των δύο «μεγάλων» κομμάτων που πιέζουν να μην αλλάξει τίποτα
τα ηλίθια υβριστικά σχόλια και οι ανεγκέφαλοι συνομιλητές βρίθουν, όπως σε όλα τα chat rooms.
Ο Κυριακίδης κατόρθωσε έναν επιτυχή διαχωρισμό στα αντικρουόμενα συναισθήματα που εδώ βρίθουν.
Ως προς το περιεχόμενο του «οδικού χάρτη» Οτσαλάν οι εκτιμήσεις βρίθουν στον τουρκικό Τύπο.
Το 34ο είναι στο άρθρο του Μπουκάλα:








Της βιασύνης τα παιδιά


Με τον καιρό, συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές, δημοσιογράφοι, επιμελητές, διορθωτές μαθαίνουν ότι το λεξικό (ακόμα καλύτερα, τα λεξικά) το ανοίγεις πρωτίστως όταν νιώθεις απολύτως βέβαιος ότι θυμάσαι σωστά.




www.kathimerini.gr


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 2, 2021)

Μπαμπινιώτης «δικαιώνει» Ανεπίψογο! 
Ρε μπας και διάβασε και τα ευρήματά μας και ενθαρρύνθηκε; 
(βέβαια σε μη εξαιρετέο φιλο-Μπουκαλικό ιστολόγιο μίλησαν για «σοφιστείες», αλλά αυτά έχει η ζωή…)


«Αλλο ζήτημα είναι –και έρχομαι σ’ αυτό διότι έχει γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον– αν και ο κ. Παντελής Μπουκάλας στο ίδιο άρθρο, από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα ως εξαίρετος επιμελητής κειμένων συνηθισμένος στις διορθώσεις, διορθώνει… λαθεμένα και μια σωστή φράση σε δικό μου κείμενο «“οι εραστές τής γλωσσικής πλάκας” που βρίθουν στην χώρα μας» (την ήθελε: «Η χώρα μας βρίθει εραστών…»), εγκαλώντας με μάλιστα για βιασύνη («Καθημερινή» 16 Δεκ.). Ωστόσο, αυτός που βιάστηκε «να διορθώσει» είναι ο ίδιος ο κ. Μπουκάλας. Δεν φαίνεται να γνωρίζει ότι η Ελληνική (και γενικότερα η γλώσσα) επιτρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε κατά περίπτωση ένα μεταβατικό ρήμα (ρήμα με συμπλήρωμα) και ως αμετάβατο (ρήμα χωρίς συμπλήρωμα). Κρίμα που ο κ. Μπουκάλας, με την άλλη του ιδιότητα, του συγγραφέα, δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ότι συχνά με πολλά ρήματα μπορούμε συχνά «ορθώς και νομίμως» να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα μεταβατικό ρήμα ως αμετάβατο, αναβαθμίζοντας το αντικείμενο σε λειτουργία υποκειμένου, ακριβώς για να το προβάλουμε λεκτικά («λειτουργική προοπτική της πρότασης»). Δεν απαιτώ, βεβαίως, να γνωρίζει ο κ. Μπουκάλας αυτό που γράφουμε με τον συνάδελφο Χρίστο Κλαίρη στη μεγάλη (1160 σελίδων) «Γραμματική τής Νέας Ελληνικής. Δομολειτουργική – επικοινωνιακή» (2011) ότι «Τα περισσότερα ρήματα τής Νέας Ελληνικής εμφανίζουν σε διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα και τις δύο χρήσεις [μεταβατική και αμετάβατη]» (σελ. 611). Αλλά θα έπρεπε ίσως να γνωρίζει, αφού εισχωρεί στα βαθιά της γλώσσας μας, τι έχει πει πολύ πριν από μάς (από το 1946) ο μεγάλος εκπαιδευτικός-γλωσσολόγος Αχιλλέας Τζάρτζανος στη «Νεοελληνική Σύνταξη της Κοινής Δημοτικής» (1946, τόμ. Α΄ σελ. 234 κ.εξ.): «πλείστα ενεργητικά μεταβατικά ρήματα […] από μεταβατικά γίνονται αμετάβατα». Δίνει δε ο Τζάρτζανος πλήθος παραδειγμάτων: π.χ. «ο τσοπάνης βόσκει πρόβατα –τα πρόβατα βόσκουν στο βουνό, σκορπώ τα χρήματα – τα πρόβατα σκορπούν στα χωράφια, στεγνώνω τα ρούχα στον ήλιο – τα ρούχα στεγνώνουν στον ήλιο κ.ά.». Θα μπορούσα να μιλήσω και για τα περίφημα «εργαστικά ρήματα» («έσπασε τη λάμπα» – «η λάμπα έσπασε»), αλλά θα μάς πήγαινε πολύ μακριά. Ωστόσο, σπεύδω και με αυτή την ευκαιρία να δηλώσω ειλικρινώς –όπως το έχω κάνει συχνά σε δημόσιες συνεντεύξεις μου– ότι δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου γλωσσικά αλάνθαστο παρά τις 12.500 σελίδες που έχω γράψει για τις λέξεις της γλώσσας μας στα εννέα (9) λεξικά μου. Ο κ. Μπουκάλας μάλλον διεκδικεί το αλάθητο.»

https://www.kathimerini.gr/opinion/readers/561213877/peri-epideixion-kai-glossikon-epideixeon/


----------



## sarant (Jan 2, 2021)

Βεβαίως ο Μπαμπινιώτης με το "Τα περισσότερα ρήματα τής Νέας Ελληνικής εμφανίζουν σε διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα και τις δύο χρήσεις [μεταβατική και αμετάβατη]" δεν δικαιώνει μόνο τον Ανεπίψογο, αλλά και όλους εκείνους που λένε "το Υπουργείο διέρρευσε την είδηση" και "Λήξ' το" και "επικοινώνησε το μήνυμα" -άρα ακυρώνει όλα όσα έχει γράψει ο ίδιος εναντίον αυτών των χρήσεων.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 4, 2021)

Ως προς το συγκεκριμένο υπό συζήτηση ρήμα («βρίθω»), συνηγορούσης και της διαχρονικής του χρήσης (από δυνατές πένες) ως αμετάβατου, θεωρώ ότι, για μένα τουλάχιστον, έχει λήξει το ζήτημα.

Ως προς τις λοιπές περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να μου τύχουν και να πρέπει να αποφασίσω εάν θα τις διορθώσω ή όχι, λειτουργώ όχι σαν οδοστρωτήρας, αλλά κατά περίπτωση, κατά το εκάστοτε περιβάλλον, κατά το εκάστοτε επίπεδο ύφους, κατά το εκάστοτε συγκείμενο, κατά την τυχόν διαχρονική χρήση, και εντέλει κατά το γλωσσικό μου αισθητήριο.

Και ο Τζάρτζανος, πάντως, και ο Μπαμπινιώτης αναφέρονται σε «πλείστες» περιπτώσεις, στα «περισσότερα» ρήματα, όχι δηλαδή και σε όλα. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα έκαναν λόγο για όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα ρήματα (και θα «ησυχάζαμε» όλοι επί της ευχερούς εναλλαγής μεταβατικών και αμεταβάτων -όσο και εάν κάτι προσέκρουε στου καθενός κειμενογράφου/διορθωτή/επιμελητή το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο)

Και για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, ως προς τα τρία παραδείγματα που προαναφέρθηκαν, θα παραθέσω πώς τα αντιμετωπίζει η σύγχρονη λεξικογραφία (και όχι μόνο ο Μπαμπινιώτης…) και ακολούθως θα τοποθετηθώ προσωπικά, ως επιμελητής, εάν μου τύχαιναν:

-«*Το Υπουργείο διέρρευσε την είδηση*»= «καταχρηστική χρήση που επικράτησε όμως ευρύτατα» (ΜΗΛΝΕΓ)/ «Τα τελευταία χρόνια άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται καταχρηστικώς και ως κανονικό μεταβατικό ρήμα αντί του “διοχετεύω”» (ΜΠΑΜΠ.)/ «καταχρ. μτβ.» (ΧΡΗΣΤΙΚΟ).

Eδώ λοιπόν έχουμε λεξικογραφική συναίνεση, και άρα κανένα «καπρίτσιο» Μπαμπινιώτη. Προσωπικά θα διόρθωνα τη φράση σε «Η είδηση διέρρευσε από το Υπουργείο», αβλεπί και παραχρήμα.



-«*Λήξ’ το*»: «προφ.» (ΧΡΗΣΤΙΚΟ)/ «μτβ.» (ΜΗΛΝΕΓ),

Αυτό θα το άφηνα αν ήμουν επιμελητής ενός μυθιστορήματος τέτοιου τύπου, που σε έναν διάλογο θα μου ερχόταν φυσική αυτή η ατάκα



-«*Επικοινώνησε το μήνυμα*»: «σπανιότ. μτβ.» (ΧΡΗΣΤΙΚΟ)/ «μτβ. ως νεότερη χρήση» (ΜΗΛΝΕΓ)/ «Η περίπτωσή αυτή, παρά τη διάδοσή της, αποτελεί στην πραγματικότητα αγγλισμό, που δεν προσθέτει τίποτε στην επικοινωνία ούτε καλύπτει έλλειψη ή εκφραστικό κενό της Ελληνικής. Συνεπώς, αντί της μεταβατικής χρήσης μπορούν κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιηθούν ρήματα που επιτρέπουν ακριβέστερο προσδιορισμό της σημασιολογικής απόχρωσης» (ΜΠΑΜΠ.)

Εδώ το θεωρώ αγγλισμό και αδόκιμη χρήση της γλώσσας και θα αντικαθιστούσα το ρήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2021)

Μια καλή ανασκόπηση της πρόσφατης κόντρας διαβάζουμε στο χτεσινό ιστολόγημα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου, ο οποίος κλείνει το κείμενό του με μια πιο προσωπική τοποθέτηση:

Όσο για την πέτρα του σκανδάλου, το ρήμα «βρίθω», θα την πω την αμαρτία μου. Το αντιπαθώ και δεν το πολυχρησιμοποιώ. Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα «κουρελάκι» που το φοράμε για να δείξουμε ότι ανήκουμε στην ελίτ εκείνων που χρησιμοποιούν «απαιτητικές λέξεις». Πάντως, όταν το χρησιμοποιώ, προτιμώ να το συντάσσω με αιτιατική.​​Από την άλλη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι ακριβώς η χρήση του με γενική (που είναι και η παλιότερη, επισημότερη, πιο φανταχτερή) οδήγησε στην αμετάβατη ποικιλία του -όπως είχα γράψει σε παλιότερο μεζεδοσημείωμα, από το «βρίθει προβλημάτων η εκπαίδευση» είναι ένα βηματάκι μόνο να πεις «βρίθουν τα προβλήματα στην εκπαίδευση». Αν είναι σωστή η υπόθεσή μου, έχουμε ένα πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα εκδίκησης ενός λόγιου ρήματος, που βρήκε έναν ανορθόδοξο τρόπο για ν’ απαλλαγεί από τη σύνταξη με γενική.​


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 9, 2021)

Όσο για την «πέτρα του σκανδάλου», καταδείξαμε την προϊστορία της και τη νόμιμη χρήση της με το σπαθάκι της ως αμεταβάτου. Καιρός είναι και οι τωρινοί λεξικογράφοι να ανοίξουν τα μάτια τους και να διαβάζουν Λεξιλογία!

Τα υπόλοιπα που διαβάζω, για «αντιπάθειες» και «κουρελάκια» που χρησιμοποιούν οι «ελίτες» και οι «απαιτητικοί», θα τα καταχώριζα στην δίκοπη ιμπρεσιονιστική διάσταση των γραφομένων του συντάκτη, που βέβαια καλό θα ήταν, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, να μη βρίσκουν εύκολα ευήκοα ώτα, σε όσους τουλάχιστον αγαπάμε όλη την ελληνική, και αντλούμε κατά το ταλέντο μας και κατά δύναμιν από όλο το διαχρονικό της μήκος, προκειμένου να διαμορφώσουμε τον γραπτό λόγο μας σήμερα.


----------



## sarant (Jan 9, 2021)

Διαφωνούμε, και χαίρομαι γι' αυτό. Εγώ το "τα παραδείγματα βρίθουν" το επέκρινα και πριν το πει ο Μπαμπινιώτης. 

Σας παρακαλώ όμως, Ανεπίψογε, αφού αναφέρεστε σε λεγόμενά μου, τουλάχιστον μη βάζετε εισαγωγικά σε πράγματα που δεν έχω γράψει και δη σε τύπους που ποτέ δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Όχι "ελίτες" λοιπόν. Ή διορθώστε το σε "ελίτ" ή βγάλτε τα εισαγωγικά, σας παρακαλώ πολύ.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 9, 2021)

Πίστευα ότι φάνηκε πως το "ελίτες" είναι προδήλως εμόν (μια και μπορεί αμέσως να γίνει αντιβολή, δεν είναι ότι λείπει το κείμενό σας), ωστόσο σπεύδω εκθύμως να διορθώσω ότι εσείς βεβαίως "ελίτ" γράψατε και αυτό και μόνο σας αποδίδω


----------



## Earion (Jan 9, 2021)

Sarant, ο Ανεπίψογος κάνει χιούμορ με αυτό:



Earion said:


> Τώρα μου ήρθε ξαφνικά, και λέω να πω έστω κι αν πέρασε μήνας.
> Δεν ήταν μόνο το «λαϊκό αισθητήριο», κάποτε και οι διανοούμενοι επιχειρούσαν, ίσως για παιχνίδι, παρόμοια: έλεγαν, ας πούμε, *ελίτες *τις ελίτ. Τι να απόγιναν οι ελίτες;


----------



## sarant (Jan 10, 2021)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα δει το δικό σου σχόλιο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ας παρέλθει από εμένα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2021)

Η εμβριθής αυτοαναίρεση του κ. Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη​Παντελής Μπουκάλας, 17.01.2021 • 21:12


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 18, 2021)

Μάλιστα.
Ευχής έργον θα ήταν να διάβαζαν οι αντιμαχόμενες πλευρές τα παραδείγματα διαχρονικής αμετάβατης χρήσης του ρήματος που συνάξαμε εδώ.
Όπως και ευχής έργον θα ήταν (μια που θεωρώ ότι ο Μπαμπινιώτης ορθώς έκανε την αμετάβατη χρήση που έκανε "ερήμην" των λεξικών του) με την αφορμή αυτή να έβαζε μια σχετική υποσημείωση στα επικαιροποιούμενα και επανεκδιδόμενα λεξικά του.


----------

